# Closed Captioning on downloads



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a 6 month Netflix subscription for Christmas. I went to their website, signed in and ordered 2 DVD's to be mailed to me. So far, so good! Then, I decided to try the 'Watch Instantly' option... but when I started to actually view the movie I was unable to get any closed captioning or subtitles. What a bummer... I have moderate hearing loss and really have a tough time following along without CC. Is this just a Netflix thing? Or do all the VOD services lack CC'ing? I have DirecTV HD DVR service, also... does DTV have CC and/or subtitles on their DirecTV Cinema service?


----------

